
Twitter botfarm scamming users out of crypto - hamiltonians
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=ripple&amp;src=typed_query&amp;f=live<p>This has been going on for about 12 hours now and for the past week. I don&#x27;t think it will stop unless someone at twitter actually shuts it down. Just posting this here in the hope Twitter does something about to or maybe this will get attention.<p>Given all of the controversy about bots influencing the 2016 election you would think Twitter would have put better controls over such blatant spam
======
sarcasmatwork
Unless people report it, the whistle blowers name is in a tweet or someone is
a Trump supporter, Twitter wont intervene.

